# Weinbauklima?



## Epalzeorhynchos (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo.

Kann mir mal jemand genau erklären was man eigentlich unter Weinbauklima versteht (Temperatur im Sommer und im Winter, sonstige Besonderheiten)?


Da ja einige Pflanzen im "Weinbauklima" besser wachsen sollen!?


----------



## Frank_E (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weinbauklima?*

Moin!

Zum Beispiel hier wird es erklärt.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## patty4 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weinbauklima?*

Hallo!

Warum so hoch - wissenschaftlich ?

Wenns größere Ansammlungen von Weinbergen / Weinfeldern in der Nähe gibt (und das dort angebaute wenigstens halbwegs trinkbar ist .... ), ist es Weinbauklima. 

Wenn man das jetzt nur wissen will,um einzuschätzen ob bestimmte Pflanzen wachsen, dann ist auch das Vorkommen von wärmeliebenden Pflanzen (z.B. Walnussbäume) ein guter Indikator.

Wenn man es nun aber ganz ganz genau wissen möchte, dann kann man auch noch die Einteilung in USDA - Zonen nutzen (eine grobe Karte gibt es hier: http://www.tropenland.at/trp/cont/exotenKlima/usda-zone/usda-zonen-karte-europa.asp )

Wozu brauchst Du das denn eigentlich ?

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weinbauklima?*

Hi,

Walnussbäume als "Indikator"?
Kannst Du vergessen... wir haben hier genug Walnussbäume aber im Winter Temp. bis zu -27°C (innerhalb der letzten 5 Jahre schon 1x selbst erlebt!).
Die Bäume leben noch, sie dürfen nur nicht zu früh austreiben.

Es geht sicherlich um die Yuccas und andere exotische Pflanzen, die manch einer im Freien halten kann.
Bei uns im Leipziger Tiefland (Klimazone 7a) kann man das komplett vergessen. 

Hier mal noch zwei Links zum Thema Klimazone:
http://www.palm-shop.ch/default.asp?action=select&newsNO=17525&id=1539
http://www.sunshine-seeds.de/klimazonen.htm
Nach den Daten wären wir Klimazone 5b.


----------



## patty4 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weinbauklima?*

Hallo!

Walnussbäume in Leipzig ? Das überrascht mich jetzt echt, dass die sich halten....

Weil ich selbst hier bei uns im Weinbauklima D ) schon in manchen Wintern erfrorene gesehen habe. Hängt vielleicht vom Mikroklima ab... , oder ne andere Sorte, falls es das gibt...

Also ist das kein guter Indikator... dann muss man halt in den sauren Apfel beissen, und zur "Weinprobe" als Indikator greifen....

In diesem Sinne - 

Hoch die Tassen!
Patricia


----------



## katja (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weinbauklima?*

hallo ihrs!

also wir wohnen im weinbauklima   badischer __ wein und so....

ich kenne auch x-gärten, die sämtliche palmen, bananenstauden etc. ausgepflanzt haben.

in unserem garten stand mehrere jahre ein toller feigenstrauch(baum), hat bestimmt 3-4 winter überlebt, nur den letzten dann nicht mehr... 

wobei ein befreundeter gärtner meinte, der wäre nicht erfroren, sondern verdurstet!  

gut, es war ein recht trockener winter, aber wer gießt denn im winter seine pflanzen? :crazy:


----------



## Joachim (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weinbauklima?*

@Patty
... na und ob die sich halten. Es müssen halt nur welche sein, die eher spät im Frühjahr treiben. Im Garten meiner Eltern steht einer, der ist 31 Jahre alt und trägt jedes Jahr wie dumm. Und Windgeschützt steht der auch nicht. 
Das es schief gehen kann beweist unser Nachbar - dessen Wallnussbaum ist schon mal erfroren. Mit dem neuen scheint er mehr Glück zu haben... 

Noch ein Satz zum Weinbauklima, damit ich zu Offtopic bin  . __ Wein wächst in so manchen Klimazonen, nur ob man die Trauben ernten kann oder gar Wein daraus wird ist eine andere Sache - wenn es nicht Warm genug wird werden die Trauben doch nicht so süß, wie sie es sein sollten ... oder so.
An einer Eisdiele im Nachbarort ist Wein gepflanzt und einige Jahre alt - nur ob die die Trauben ernten...  ist wohl mehr zur Deko angepflanzt worden.


----------



## patty4 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weinbauklima?*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> __ Wein wächst in so manchen Klimazonen, nur ob man die Trauben ernten kann oder gar Wein daraus wird ist eine andere Sache - wenn es nicht Warm genug wird werden die Trauben doch nicht so süß, wie sie es sein sollten ... .



Genau meine Rede : Ich habe 9 Jahre in Jena gewohnt - und dort gibts ja jetzt auch Weinneuanpflanzungen ( ca. 2 ha ??? oder so) - allerdings mit fragwürdigem kulinarischen Nutzwert.... ( meine Meinung). Wobei dort die Kalkhänge ja deshalb so kahl sein sollen, weil da in der Vorzeit alles voller Weinberge gewesen sein soll.....

Nichtsdestotrotz ist es hier in Stuttgart deutlich wärmer. Tomaten, Erdbeeren, Kirschblüte oder ähnliches ist hier ca. 3-4 Wochen früher, als in Jena. Und hier wird sogar Wein angebaut, der schmeckt.... 

Also sind wir hier wohl "Weinbauklima" ( auch wenn es im Badischen, in der Rhein-Main - Ebene und in Oberitalien  nochmal deutlich wärmer ist....)

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weinbauklima?*

Hallo.

Also laut der Karte von Tropenland, wäre ich in der Klimazone 7. Wenn ich Dresden richtig eingezeichnet habe.

 



In Dresden-Pillnitz gibts ja aber auch diese Weinberge! 

Hab hier mal was dazu gefunden:


			
				www.dresden-und-sachsen.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Pillnitzer Weinberge*
> 
> Die östlich des Friedrichsgrundes (Meixgrundes) gelegenen Süd- und Südwesthänge des Borsbergmassivs bieten besonders günstige klimatische und Bodenbedingungen für den Weinbau. Dieser fand hier schon in früher Zeit statt. Um 1800 lobte man einen vorzüglichen Rotwein aus diesem Gebiet. Die eingeschleppte Reblaus machte dem Weinbau um 1885 vorübergehend ein Ende. Mit resistenten Sorten konnte man ihn wiederbeleben, doch die Anbaufläche ging im Elbtal von einst 6.000 ha auf etwa 300 ha zurück. Auf vielen ehemaligen Weinbauflächen waren nun Obst* und Beerenkulturen angelegt.


 Betrifft das jetzt wirklich nur diese Weinberge?


----------



## Nymphaion (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weinbauklima?*

Hallo,

ich glaube hier werden ein paar Begriffe durcheinander gebracht. 'Weinbauklima' ist ein recht schwammiger Begriff. Er ist in Ordnung, wenn man damit nur ausdrücken will, dass in einem Gebiet __ Wein so gut gedeiht, das sich der professionelle Anbau lohnt.  In so einer Gegend sind die Sommer lang und warm. 'Weinbauklima' sagt aber nichts über die Tiefsttemperaturen im Winter aus. Die Weinrebe ist da sehr robust, zweistellige Minusgrade machen ihr überhaupt nichts aus. Ich würde mal sagen, so ein Weinbauklima gibt es in Sachsen. Dann gibt es noch 'Mediterranes Klima'. Da sind die Sommer lang und warm, und die Winter mild und verregnet. Natürlich kann man in diesem Klima auch Weinbau betreiben, aber es wachsen auch Zitrusfrüchte und Palmen, die im sächsischen Weinbauklima den Winter normalerweise nicht überleben. Im badischen Weinbauklima überleben sie normalerweise, denn Baden hat zumindest stellenweise nahezu mediterranes Klima. Die Klimakarten taugen nicht allzuviel um sich ein Bild vom Klima im eigenen Garten zu machen. Meistens geben sie nur die Tiefsttemperatur im Winter an, und Klima ist mehr als nur das. Ausserdem können sie natürlich kleinräumige Abweichungen nicht erfassen. Wenn eine Pflanze in meinem Garten eigentlich nicht winterhart ist, dann kann sie an eine Südmauer gepflanzt genau an dieser Stelle doch winterhart sein. __ Oleander ist in Deutschland meistens ein Problem im Freiland, denn er bekommt durch zu viel Regen eine Viruserkrankung. In Süddeutschland ist er dagegen eine problemlose Pflanze - wir stellen ihn unter unsere weiten Dachvorsprünge und dieser kleine Unterschied reicht schon aus um ihn erfolgreich zu kultivieren.


----------



## karsten. (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Weinbauklima?*

http://www.petersberggeschichte.info/Das_alte_Weinrebland_Erfurt.htm





ich arbeite dran 

deshalb fahr ich einen alten Diesel !   :


anderseits ,

was für "Klimmzüge"  wollt ihr noch an Eurer Sucht machen ?  

ich empfehle !


----------

